# Adopted 2 goldens at York Co, SC Animal Control



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw these 2 goldens listed today:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15074423



http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15074422


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Sent an email to Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue ([email protected]) to see if they could help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*2 golden boys*



djoz said:


> I saw these 2 goldens listed today:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15074423
> 
> ...


 
I am with CFGRR- I emailed Foothills GR Rescue their pictures and info this morning. Waiting for a reply.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

they're very cute


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Keep us posted!


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh they are so cute. Do let me know if Foothills is not going to pull them. I know we at Midlands Golden Rescue have room as we just had 3 adopted out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldengirls*

Goldengirls

Can you ask Foothills if they are going to pull them or not. I am afraid if you wait it will be TOO LATE for these two!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I e-mailed the shelter late this afternoon. If I do not hear from them tomorrow morning I'll call and check.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I never heard from Newton, hope those are okay. I have a guy who wants one of these if they need a place to go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*south carolina*

They are in York, SC

A035295 is spayed/neutered. 
My Contact InfoYork County Animal Control 
York, SC 
803-628-3190 
[email protected]
See more pets from York County Animal Control 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=SC111

More About A035294A035294 is spayed/neutered. 
My Contact InfoYork County Animal Control 
York, SC 
803-628-3190 
[email protected] 

See more pets
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=SC111


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Karen did you hear anything about the two at Newton, GA, though?

I have a home waiting for one and possibilities for the other. They are neutered males? HW status?


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

This shelter is very close to where Roxie is missing


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

I called about them this afternoon and both were adopted out is what they told me....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wonderful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

This update from Veronica who is helping ROxie's parents try to find her:

Darlene and Larry adopted one of these boys. Don't know which was Harley.

They are STILL LOOKING FOR ROXIE!!!

[_B]Also, you'll be touched to know that while on the shelter search for Roxie, Darlene and Larry met another Golden, "Harley", at York Shelter. Harley, who's had it pretty rough, is now "home" with them. DARLENE WANTS YOU TO KNOW THAT SHE WILL BE WRITING A BOOK ENTITLED, FINDING ROXIE, AND THAT SHE WILL FIND ROXIE AND THAT ROXIE WILL HAVE A BIG BROTHER![/B]_


----------

